# Ground blinds for bears



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anybody had their ground blind shredded by bears when you have set it up on a bait site? I will primarily be using tree stands but was considering using my blind. The bears seem very found of mauling my cameras so I don't want the same for my blind. It is less resilient. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, they shredded my buddies blind a few years ago. I have used them on several other hunts where they did not touch them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I used a rope and carabiner to suspend my ground blind in a tree while I was gone. Unfortunately, I broke a pole on one of the hubs so I had to leave it set up for the last week of my hunt. The bears put some canine holes in a couple of corners and tore one of the screens, but the damage was minimal. They never touched it when it was hung in the tree.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I had blinds at both my bait sites. One did have a pole brake, but I think it was due to wind as there was no other holes from teeth or claws. I had 9 different bears between the 2 sites and all cameras and blinds were unharmed for the most part. I did spray everything down scent killer.


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

I found that as long as there is bait at the site they will leave the blind alone. If you let the bait go dry they will shred your blind and your trail cameras.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

elkantlers said:


> I found that as long as there is bait at the site they will leave the blind alone. If you let the bait go dry they will shred your blind and your trail cameras.


My second bait site went dry for 5 days and we didn't have any issues with the blind or the camera. There were 4 or 5 bears on the camera during that time too.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had bears maul, lick, chew on, move, my cameras and who know what else this year and that is without bait present. I think I will stick with a tree stand at this point.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

